# unique torch



## pinman (Feb 29, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/1SWTQK7.jpg
Can any of you folks offer any information on this torch? What it's called and what it's used for?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 29, 2016)

It is a cutting torch that mounts on an arm above the material it is cutting that lies on a table.


----------



## butcher (Mar 1, 2016)

A torch for a motorized cutting torch, several types are used, some use carriage track, some are just on motorized carts, some clamp to on a pipe to be cut...


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 1, 2016)

It truly is unique, it was used in the James Bond film Goldfinger. 8)


----------



## pinman (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys. I found pattern torches that look similar in my googling.


----------

